# Chrysalis Pets, North Wales - Grand Opening



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Ha, ha..........

Well, this shop is really a 'grand re-opening' as Stuart has owned a Reptile shop for many years, however, he has changed it's location twice because of expansion requirements!

Although Stuart is an extremely helpful guy, his idea of shop relocation was, in fact, organized chaos.

Many friends 'pulled together' & helped him with the heavy vivariums / chest freezers etc...........not to mention the 14' Burmese Python.

Some 'guys' have, only recently, met Stuart (Vicki & Steve) & yet they spent hours in the evening cleaning / painting & sorts for him.

Here are the main 'workers'..........Christopher & my partner Alun:










These two 'bust a gut' for Stuart in the name of friendship.

This is the 1st time that Alun has held a Beardied Dragon..........excuse the bemused look on his face!

Lex


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Oooh, doesn`t look like its too far from me! Will have to come pop in at some point!: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of the new vivariums that have been installed........

Hatchling Rack with juvenilles aside & below:










Some of the resident hatchlings:

Hognose dance -










Jungle Carpet Python - a good close 'shot' of her eyes.










Greyband -










Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by *spirit975*
> Oooh, doesn`t look like its too far from me! Will have to come pop in at some point!: victory:


Yup, you are welcome to 'pop' round.........the shop's not too far from you. 



> Original post by *Tops*
> Where abouts are you?


The shop is located in Buckley, Flintshire........it's quite a long walk from you!

Lex


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> The shop is located in Buckley, Flintshire........it's quite a long walk from you!
> 
> Lex


No my family live in north wales.
Actually Im in Mold area often too visiting relatives so your not all that far at all.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Stuart welcomed his customers with a finger 'buffet' on the Opening Day - Sunday 30th September.

I prepared the Buffet - at short notice I might add!

I, am the photographer............so, I was safe behind the camera, ha, ha.

Jaffa - resident Albino Burmese Python in her new accomodation:



















Vietnamese Blue Beauty - juvenille:










Gotta go for a while............need to feed my own hatchlings!

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by *Lexcorn*
> The shop is located in Buckley, Flintshire........it's quite a long walk from you!
> 
> Lex
> ...


Ahhh,

You are quite right, Mold is only 10 mins by car from both myself & the shop. 

Lex


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

ohhh I know those burms!!!!! Used to visit chrysalis pets quite often when I lived in Wales. I used to run a pub in Rhyl well Kinmel Bay.

Bought a few of my adult corns from him


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

what pub did you run?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

WHY ON EARTH is there a BCI with a Burmese. 

Another shop to add to the avoid list!!!!!!!!!!!

They require differnt care, and the sheer weight of the burmese on top of the Boa could cause internal, physical damage, not to mention the risk of mental health issues (stress) and the possible cross contamination. 

Do people no longer posess brains?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Lex 
So this is the shop you told me about.: victory:
Glad to see everything got moved and the shop opened on time.
Well done to the team as I know how "close" it was :smile:
Stephen


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wow someone actually noticed! nice setups and stuff but not good knowledge obviously either that or ignorance!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

well.. i was going to have a go at dan for being so bloody fussy when they have only just moved premises.. but what's the point.. you all judge the new shops on the first day anyway! which is obviously good for our hobby.. i mean fair enough if they have been open for a while.. but if they have only just opened or only just moved to a new shop then give them some slack!!! if it's the same in a couple of weeks time then fair enough!! let them know something is wrong rather than just saying on an open forum to avoid them! little enough shops in wales as it is, fair enough if they are still doing the same thing in a few weeks aftyer people have pointed it out THEN you have earned the right to tell people to avoid the shop.. untill then you are all just as bad! 
Owen (very drunk and very pissed off)


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

but surely moving into a fresh shop (bigger i guess?) then they would/should know what is going in and get it prepared? :s


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they SHOULD yes... i'll give you that.. but still.. surley it is worth pointing these things out first before jumping to conclusions and makeing posts like dan's that are basically aimed at makeing people avoid the shop? and atleast give them a chance to put things right.. i mean.. IF dan had pointed out that they shouldnt be kept together and then in a couple of weeks time said "anothe rshop to add to the avoid list" that would be fine, but instead he said that before even pointing out what wrong.. i mean.. i class my self as one of dand mates and chat to him on msn all the time and have even offered he should come stay here sometime.. but i just reacon his post is out of order! lol
Owen


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by* SnakeBreeder*
> Hi Lex
> So this is the shop you told me about.: victory:
> Glad to see everything got moved and the shop opened on time.
> ...


Hi Stephen,

Yup, this is the shop..................and, as you can see, not everything is as it should be.



> Original post by *SuperTed*
> but surely moving into a fresh shop (bigger i guess?) then they would/should know what is going in and get it prepared?


Quite right.........& in an ideal world everything runs smoothly.

This is not my shop, nor is it the way that I would have organized the whole event, however, be assured that Jaffa (Burmese Python) would normally reside in her large vivarium as a single animal.

And more piccies - for our Arachnid friends:










Above, Taylor with her 'hairy' friends...........notice the 'Wild' one with egg sack.

And......on closer inspection:











Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*Fish Section*

This area is devoted to the more 'easy' fish for the beginner:










Japanese Fighting Fish:










As you can see the 'flaps' have, not yet, been installed over the fish tanks.............

This bright light from the tubes affected most of the photographs, however, I obtained a few decent photo's!

Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Lex 
Id love to go when I visit  
Maybe they will accept some friendly advice on their spiders? (Sponges in water dishes are ick lol but not the end of the world)
Jaffa is beautiful! I doubt I could fit him under my jumper! :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

the shop looks good, i went to the old one a few times. where has the really big burm gone?


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pics look great! Those long nights paid off. 

Can't believe you forgot to take our pics though!!! hahaha

Vic.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by Layla
> Jaffa is beautiful! I doubt I could fit him under my jumper! :lol2:


Ya,

You should TRY to get her into your car, not an easy task!:roll2:



> Original post by *vic13*
> Pics look great! Those long nights paid off.
> 
> Can't believe you forgot to take our pics though!!! hahaha
> ...


Errrhh, sorry.............guess I'm not invited for dinner tonight then?

Lex


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha you can still come, you just might have to watch us eat! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by vic13
> Haha you can still come, you just might have to watch us eat! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


............or, I could photograph ya'll eating!:roll2:

More:



















..........and:










Lex


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

mEOw said:


> well.. i was going to have a go at dan for being so bloody fussy when they have only just moved premises.. but what's the point.. you all judge the new shops on the first day anyway! which is obviously good for our hobby.. i mean fair enough if they have been open for a while.. but if they have only just opened or only just moved to a new shop then give them some slack!!! if it's the same in a couple of weeks time then fair enough!! let them know something is wrong rather than just saying on an open forum to avoid them! little enough shops in wales as it is, fair enough if they are still doing the same thing in a few weeks aftyer people have pointed it out THEN you have earned the right to tell people to avoid the shop.. untill then you are all just as bad!
> Owen (very drunk and very pissed off)


I think I agree with Dan here...

the animal should not have been brought to the shop if they could not house it, you say that we shouldn't judge on opening day or whatever....


but a customer walking in off the street who is new to reptiles or even one who is not could walk out of that shop with the impression that it is absolutely fine to house a burm and boa together.

Mason


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

i used to go to stuarts shop 10 years ago the first shop that is and he allways had burmese and boa's together up stairs even back then so it's not just settling in time either 
the burm that someone mentioned was mine he was called jake and he was a big bugger
i got him when he was 10ft and that was 10 years ago i havent seen him in a few years but last i heard he was well over 14ft :mf_dribble: i rescued him from a lady who got him as a wee worm and kept him in her bed even till he was 10ft and she got a bit scared when he gave her a squeeze in the middle of the night i passed him onto a mate who then donated him to chrysilis pets to be put with jaffa i remember when jaffa was small very nice


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The Harbour Hungry Horse in Kinmel Bay right next to the blue bridge going into Rhyl


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im sorry that people are offended, but "we're new" or "we just moved" are not excuses. 

If i was to say that "im gonna break the most simple and basic rules, and flaunt it online, but its ok because i am new" would they get away. 

How would yuou guys react if it were a new keeper saying " i keep mixed species" You'd tell them right away that its not on, but because they are a shop its ok yeah? 

Fair enough. I guess supposedly the most expirianced people, and those most in the public eye are allowed to compramise care etc becase its easier that way. 

Grrr


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

When i was looking at your pics mate i thought good shop but when i saw the boa and python together i thought big mistake posting that particular pic on here . You know what people on here are like.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Im sorry that people are offended, but "we're new" or "we just moved" are not excuses.
> 
> If i was to say that "im gonna break the most simple and basic rules, and flaunt it online, but its ok because i am new" would they get away.
> 
> ...


 
there's no such thing as rules, only forum rules, some of which are just bull.

in this case when i went it was 2 burms in a massive viv not a boa and a burm. but it is of great risk for ibd.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I was there this weekend. Jaffa is now housed alone. 
Any folks want a ladder now? :razz:


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Any folks want a ladder now? :razz:[/quote]


not quite needing a ladder as there was a boa in with jaffa for years no one needs a ladder  
it was allways mixed ALLWAYS maybe it has changed now 
people dont like seeing snakes mixed and i for one can prove it is not a one off 
they were like that around 10years ago up till the move to the second shop
i know stuart personaly and im sure he now knows not to keep jaffa with any boas

ladder......:roll:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Just trying to bring a bit of fun back in:whip:. The snakes on its own now or it was on sat. :smile:


----------

